# Blotchy Danish Oil on Maple



## ynathans (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi,

I applied some danish oil to a maple picture frame yesterday and I can see that it is drying blotchy. I did not use wood conditioner first.

What can i do to fix it? Can I apply wood conditioner and then apply a second coat? Just apply a second coat?

Thanks,

Nathan


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

It's normal for any oil-based finish to accentuate variations in the grain, but Danish oil generally does not change much in appearance from the time you apply it to when it is fully cured. Can you post pics?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm thinking what you have is what you'll have regardless. Your plan sounds to me like it will just be a complication and not solve anything. You might be able to apply some coloring to hide the blotching, but I think I would leave it as is. Couple more coats and call it done.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

AHHH Maple ,great wood to work with,but difficult to get a uniform finish on it,I would wait a couple of days ,then put a thin coat of Tung oil on,it should blend,


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

If you used one of the tinted Danish oils, you have what you have unless you strip it. Adding more coats will help to blend and decrease the color difference. If you used the "natural", you may simply be seeing a difference in surface sheen as some areas absorbed more oil, and additional coats will provide even sheen.

FYI research wood types with blotching tendencies and washcoat them for more even coloring. I don't like solvent type wood conditioners, as they evaporate and are time dependent. A washcoat of something that dries and can be stained any time later works much better. waterborne clear coats thinned 50% with water are excellent, even with Danish oil or solvent stains. PVA wood glue can be thinned to make a "sizing" for this purpose as well.


----------



## ynathans (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks guys, I added another coat last night and it's looking a bit better, although still some differences, but I guess that's how the wood is sometimes.


----------

